# First Annual Walk For CFS Awareness In New Jersey



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to the Co-Cure list...Do any of you live in or near New Jersey? If you do, and are able to attend, I'd love to hear how the walk went!*************************************The New Jersey CFS Association Announces: FIRST ANNUAL WALK FOR CFS AWARENESS. The first annual Walk for CFS Awareness will be held Sunday, May 15th, on the Boardwalk at Hiering Avenue in Seaside Heights, NJ. Registration starts at 9 am with the 2 mile walk beginning at 10:00 am. If you are able, come out and support the fight against CFS and either walk, sit or cheer on the walkers! Refreshments, music, and sunshine (hopefully) will be provided. Pre-Registration forms are available by calling (732) 606-1511 or sending email to jngrassia###yahoo.com. Proceeds from the event will go to the New Jersey CFS Association, Inc., to support NJCFSA activities, including the organization's research, youth advocacy, and lending library programs and to support the development of a scholarship program for the University of Medicine and Dentistry of New Jersey to promote the study of CFS among future doctors. If you are unable to participate in the walk but would like to make a contribution, please send checks made out to NJCFSA, Inc., with the notation "For Awareness Walkathon" on the memo line, to Treasurer, NJCFSA, Inc. P.O. Box 804 Millburn, NJ 07041 If you are making the donation in honor of a specific individual or to support a particular Walk participant, please include a note with your check. Include a note also if you would prefer that your gift not be acknowledged in the NJCFSA newsletter. For more information, go to the NJCFSA web site: http://njcfsa.org/ or call (732) 606-1511 or the NJCFSA helpline (609) 219-0662. Hope to see you at the Jersey Shore next Sunday! ------------------------------


----------

